# How's your attendance record?



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

My senior year in high school I was late over 30 times, and absent 12-14 times.

For college, I've only missed a couple times per class during my first semester.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

yea i usually start strong, then start to wane over the course of the semester. any class or prof that has some sort of attendance rule is not going to sit well with me. it's not that i'm a bad student, and i grew out of my "omfg i hate school" highschool phase, but sometimes, a lot of times, i just am too lazy and procrastinate. 

so then i took a break from classes after a few semesters. man did i start to feel like a loser not going to school. day after day getting no where is definitely not cool. i found myself sleeping in every day till like 3, then just doing nothing all day except if i had work. that is one way to make yourself depressed quick

i'm back in classes again, only just one, but it's better than nothing. and plus i still get to sleep in till like 1 or 2 since it's an evening class, yayyyyaydssgsdfs


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I make it to more than 90 percent of classes because I don't like being late and because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've never been late to a single class in my life and have never skipped a class just because I didn't feel like going.

I'm lame.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I've never been late to a single class in my life and have never skipped a class just because I didn't feel like going.
> 
> I'm lame.


same

i skip maybe 1 er 2 classes per subject, unless it's a really important one that i feel ill get behind in if i dont attend..like stats or programming. i dont even remember the last time i've been sick where i missed class.

the few times i do skip class i have to reassure myself like 50 times that its okay to skip one whole class,lol (until it gets too late to make it to the class). usually justify it by thinking about everyone else who skips pretty much every other friday class.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I rarely skipped in hgh school. I hated make up work more than anything.

College, meh, I go to most classes unless I know the subject is pointless for the day. Unfortunately most classes with that take attendance.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

Last semester I missed a total of five classes I think (all for good reason). The only reason I was ever late for class was due to parking. I'm making a goal not to skip any classes this semester.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i make most of my classes. i skip occasionally. i skipped one earlier today to watch obama's inauguration.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

polythene said:


> How do you guys do it? I've had zero motivation since starting at my new school. I hate everything about it, along with my major, so it's really hard to get myself going. Unfortunately, it turns out that at least two of my classes REQUIRE near-perfect attendance and participation. Ugh.
> 
> Any tips on how to get myself to class? I think part of the problem is that I'm physically exhausted all the time. It's hard to get myself to wake up, let alone get to and stay in class for hours upon hours.
> 
> I'm amazed that almost everyone who's responded to this post has such great attendance. Keep it up, everyone.


i guess the motivation for me is that i'm spending a bunch of money to go to school. also, i've always been kind of a nerd since middle school. despite the fact that i do not skip often, my gpa is only a 2.6 haha.

i do skip sometimes though, usually when i am really tired, or i just do not feel like going, or when obama is being inaugurated.


----------



## paper heart (Jan 22, 2009)

tribute311 said:


> i guess the motivation for me is that i'm spending a bunch of money to go to school. also, i've always been kind of a nerd since middle school. despite the fact that i do not skip often, my gpa is only a 2.6 haha.
> 
> i do skip sometimes though, usually when i am really tired, or i just do not feel like going, or when obama is being inaugurated.


The first two actually led to me dropping out; the last one made me smileeee.

Nice username, by the way. :]


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

In college I miss about 4 to 5 days per class, but there are always one or two classes where I attend every single day we have class. In high school, I would miss up to 40 days in some semesters.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have missed a few hours in my academic career.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

polythene said:


> How do you guys do it? I've had zero motivation since starting at my new school. I hate everything about it, along with my major, so it's really hard to get myself going. Unfortunately, it turns out that at least two of my classes REQUIRE near-perfect attendance and participation. Ugh.
> 
> Any tips on how to get myself to class? I think part of the problem is that I'm physically exhausted all the time. It's hard to get myself to wake up, let alone get to and stay in class for hours upon hours.
> 
> I'm amazed that almost everyone who's responded to this post has such great attendance. Keep it up, everyone.


haha if i hated my major and school it would be hard for me too. why are you majoring in something you hate?


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

You should ask my teachers how often I'm absent, and why your at it can you asked them if they went over anything important today, and also tuesday.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess it's just OP and me...
My first semester in college was fall 07. I hadn't missed a class until after three quarters when I had difficulty catching up. I dropped out soon after.
Then I came back last semester. Went to all classes for the first 2 weeks then began dropping all but one course. That was just 2 lectures per week but I skipped about half of them. Barely passed with a C.
This semester I had no motivation like you and missed the first day of class. I haven't yet attended classes for 2 or more consecutive days.
So...after 2 years of college I got 2 credits D: (9 if I manage to pass all this time)


----------



## bitofajungle (Jan 23, 2009)

In college I skipped class a lot, because I couldn't force myself to leave my room.
And once I skipped a class, I was afriad to go back... because someone might call me out on having skipped.
I failed a loooot of classes that way. ><


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

This semester its gonna be good, im pumped


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

paper heart said:


> The first two actually led to me dropping out; the last one made me smileeee.
> 
> Nice username, by the way. :]


thanks! i thought my username was kinda lame. i dont listen to them as much as i used too, but i still love them. i hope their new album is revolutionary.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've missed 3 days. One was a college visit day.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I've never been late to a single class in my life






> I'm lame.


:rub

A future employer is going to like you a lot :lol


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine is awful. Between slowly starting to hate it and the fact that when I make the long commute to get there we barely even do anything anyway I have no motivation to continue. I can get most of the stuff done at home if I really need to. Supposedly it gets better next year, but I don't know. There's an attendance rule but supposedly you don't actually get kicked out because I know of someone who had twice the amount of allowed days and just kind of got a talking to. I wish I was going to one of those colleges where they didn't care if you ever turned up as long as the work was done...


----------



## nb378 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always skipped more than I should. I have a 3.8 GPA though, so I find it hard to find the motivation to get up and walk the 35 minutes to school(damn city with no car!) when I can get along perfectly fine without physically being in class. 
Also, the being exhausted all the time part doesn't help either. I've had to explain to many teachers that some days I just can't bring myself to get out of bed...


----------



## embraer23 (Nov 19, 2008)

My attendance is ok, it’s my participation in class or tutorials that’s dismal right now


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sporadic


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I try, but I'm always begging for an exception from the attendance policy by the end of the year. Luckily I make A's on tests and projects, so I rarely fail courses anyway. Get B's where I earned an A all the time, though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine has been awesome for the past two years. Three years ago my truancy and general lack of effort landed me with a 0.97 GPA, so I figured it was time for a change. Now that I'm pulling in A's again, I'm kind of pissed that I went and destroyed my academic career so thoroughly.


----------



## HoneyyDew (Jan 15, 2009)

I got an email today about how I'm not going to class.. I thought teachers in college don't care about that stuff.. =s


----------



## Bandy (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine tends to be based on the course itself rather than every class being treated equally. 

I usually tend to attend class even if I'm not feeling up to it because of what I think others will think, for most part. There is absolutely no way I'd let myself fail a course that I was taking in person, just because I don't want the professor to have a negative opinion, especially if I ever have to another course from them again. I hate repeating courses, too, for the same reasons. 

Then, given that I usually notice here and there if someone has been missing a lot of class, I am concerned that someone will notice this about me as well. So I guess in a way its a good thing that I think this way, helps my attendance.

Though, I did have one class last semester that I greatly disliked, and did miss more than my fair share of classes, which really dropped my participation %, so made the resolution not to do that again and just try to cope. 

Even considering this, Spring semesters have always been harder for me attendance wise, I just pretty much run out of academic steam, enthusiasm, motivation, whatever you want to call it by the time January rolls around. By the time Spring comes there are days I literally have to drag myself out because I just don't have the desire to be there. Fall Semesters, I usually don't have this lack of energy, or at least to the same extent.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've missed almost 20 days this school year so far, and if I miss 28 I lose credit for all of my classes... even though I have a 99.77 average


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I missed one day, because I was working on an essay.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

luminary_pustule said:


> Mine is awful. Between slowly starting to hate it and the fact that when I make the long commute to get there we barely even do anything anyway I have no motivation to continue. I can get most of the stuff done at home if I really need to. Supposedly it gets better next year, but I don't know. There's an attendance rule but supposedly you don't actually get kicked out because I know of someone who had twice the amount of allowed days and just kind of got a talking to. I wish I was going to one of those colleges where they didn't care if you ever turned up as long as the work was done...


That's exactly how I feel. I can do almost all of the work by myself at home, so I feel like going to school and being anxious and tired all the time is just a waste.


----------



## silenced (Jan 24, 2009)

For some reason, my attendance has never been a problem 
Problem is I don't participate...


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I am never late, but I have missed days. Not a lot, though. I can't stand not being up on what's going on in classes.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

silenced said:


> For some reason, my attendance has never been a problem
> Problem is I don't participate...


same w/ me


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

If I get to class on time I'm fine, but I pretty much refuse to go late, due to evil staring people.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I got depressed and due to that and anxiety about interacting with the other students I skipped class a lot. Screwed myself over that way. When grad school starts, if they stop pushing it back, I'm not gonna do that.


----------

